# Drill Press Table



## bigarm (May 21, 2015)

Not sure if this is the right place for this, but here goes anyway. Do any of you use a drill press table? If so, do you find it useful? Did you buy one or make your own? If you were to buy one, which one would it be? I would kind of like it to be easily installed. I have a Porter-Cable 12 speed drill press from Lowes.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

Harbor Freight has a nice one and not to expensive. I have one, it is a Shop Smith dedicated to being a DP only so the table has a fence on it which is really nice and a miter gauge track.


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

I made my own. There are many plans online for free. I would not be without it. Mine has a removable insert in the middle so that, when it is chewed up, I can replace it easily. I have 2 t-tracks running from front to back, so that I can use hold down clamps and stop blocks that slide into them. Mine is nothing more than a piece of 3/4" mdf, with melamine glued to the top and edges. It's simple, but it works well.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

I only have a small 8" bench top DP, but I did put together a small table with fence and replaceable insert. I basically simplified ideas from various examples here.

One idea I've seen on larger DP tables I liked was supports that could be extended out left/right for supporting longer pieces. If I get a larger DP and build table for it, I would definitely work that idea into it.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I made mine and it has made life much easier. I would highly recommend using one, and if you have the time, I would recommend making it yourself and tailoring it to your DP, your space, and the work you do.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I have had a couple different ones but I ended up happiest with the Woodpecker one I have now.

I really like the low profile fence. Too many times, the fence would get in the way of the chuck when I'm drilling holes close to the edge of the board. To me, that made it worth the price many times over.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I've had a Rockler for years…..got it for Xmas many years ago….it is awesome. It is fairly good sized, has tracks, a fence and a replaceable insert…everything I need.

I did get the bandsaw fence the year following, I used in for years, but I have gotten rid of it…..it makes changing blades a longer, more drawn out process…
Mike


----------

